# New to the Ohio River...



## HAWK71 (Oct 16, 2006)

What is a good area to fish on the Ohio river. What do you fish for? What do you use. Coming from Youngstown, Ohio area.

Thanks,
R.C. Hawk


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Its a big river,, where do you expect to be? 

Any of the dam tailwaters are high percentage areas, Cats, Bass, Crappie, Sauger, Walleye, Gar,... The Mighty O has a bit of most everything.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Pooka's right, just about anything you want to fish for. You can use the same tackle that works elsewhere. Jigs, crank baits, blade baits and at times top water plugs. Live bait is always a good option too. Minnies, worms and cut bait.

If you're coming from Youngstown, the New Cumberland dam is probably the closest tailwater if you have an Ohio license. Mouths of feeder creeks and streams will produce also. Yellow Creek south of Wellsville has some good water. Further south, the Pike Island dam has a fishing pier.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep, hit a tailwater dam.


----------

